# new sportsmans wharehouse closing



## HURONFLY (Aug 12, 2007)

Hard to believe but the new Sportsmans wharehouse is closing. Better get the fishing gear you like before it is to late. Supposed to close sometime this month.


----------



## geojasstef (Jan 23, 2005)

That place wasn't open that long was it? maybe 18 months what happened?


----------



## motcityman (Apr 4, 2006)

HURONFLY said:


> Hard to believe but the new Sportsmans wharehouse is closing. Better get the fishing gear you like before it is to late. Supposed to close sometime this month.


 
what makes you say that? Is it posted?


----------



## streamertosser (May 20, 2008)

i find that hard to believe, out of the 4 or so people i know that work there, not a one of them has said anything to me about it, and with all the money i spend there, there's no reason for them to have to close lol. i wont believe it until i see it in the paper, or on the store frontage, but if they do, you bet i'll be there to scoop up the deals that are sure to arise.

funny thing is, i've heard that gander mountain taylor is closing also, i've heard that about 20 different times from different people, i try not to believe anything til it's fact somewhere, half the time the rumors are concocted by people who work at the opposite store than the one that is "closing" or by people who strongly favor one over the other for some reason. but hey who knows.


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

I was there on Wednesday. No sign of closing up shop while I was there.

Then again, I heard a couple weeks ago that Cabelas in Dundee was closing as well. Seems to be a rash of sporting goods stores going under these days.

BTW, $569.99 for a Glock 23?


----------



## Frogfish101 (Apr 5, 2007)

There's no way Cabela's in DUndee is closing. It's Michigan's largest and most profitable outdoor store...more so than Outdoor World at Great Lakes Crossing.


----------



## HURONFLY (Aug 12, 2007)

I would not post something if i did not know it was true. STORE will be closing in a couple of weeks. Sportsmans says there will be no sales all merchandice will be shipped to other stores.


----------



## motcityman (Apr 4, 2006)

HURONFLY said:


> I would not post something if i did not know it was true. STORE will be closing in a couple of weeks. Sportsmans says there will be no sales all merchandice will be shipped to other stores.


 
I KNOW THE MANAGEMENT THERE AND THEY HAVE SAID NOTHING TO ME...SEND ME A pm "HURONFLY" WITH YOUR KNOWLEDGE OF THIS PLEASE..I HAVE A LOT A STAKE HERE WITH DIFFERENT PARTIES AND FUND RAISERS GOING ON.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

yes, its closing. it was affirmed by a part time worker in another thread.


----------



## streamertosser (May 20, 2008)

guess im eatin my previous words here. i just called up there to inquire about this issue, nd the lady confirmed my worst fears they ARE closing and next sunday will be there last day of opperation. and like was previously stated, all their merchandise will be shipped to other stores, so there won't even be any good deals to scoop up, this rally bugs me, because the place is 5 minutes from my house, now i've gotta run out to taylor to gander when i need stuff. but like my fiance' said, atleast i'll save some more money now since i wont be there everyday anymore.

oh well, fun while it lasted. and sorry for doubting anyone


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

Signs are on the front door. Closing July 20- it's a shame


----------



## andy capp (Aug 14, 2002)

Bad thing was, they did not even tell their employees. The guy on the other thread actually read it here, and called to confirm. An employee who works there did not even know they were closing in 2 weeks. Kinda crappy if you ask me.


----------



## andy capp (Aug 14, 2002)

Here is the link to the thread

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=242127


----------



## dobes (Feb 16, 2007)

That is crap that they didnt even tall their employees. Sucks for me cause I'm right down the street from it. Oh well, it will be good for andy's tackle box in melviindale on dix rd. I usually give him my buisness anyway. Try it . It's a great store.


----------



## andy capp (Aug 14, 2002)

Ohh andy's will be happy allright. I like Andy's.

No sale kinda sucks, I wonder how those reef runners will work in texas.


----------

